# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Pellasgët Dhe Svastika Në 	Vorbullën E Shekujve

## Baptist

http://i43.tinypic.com/29dxwg1.jpg

_Idhujt pellasg________________ 
Në natyrën e shoqërisë njerëzore, faktori idhull, përmes fenomenit të imitimit me të cilin Aristoteli e spjegon edhe lindjen e mimezës e teatrit ne përgjithësi, përkufizon edhe normat e sjelljes. Imitimi i jetës së shpendëve si totemë të këtij populli krijoi një kulturë totale. Strukturoi botën emotive, motivore, materiale, artistike, moralin, konceptin estetik, si dhe konstantën emocionale të grupit. Këtë popull s’mund ta paramendosh të hidhëruar, ky ishte populli më i qeshur në të gjitha kohërat. Vizatimet që janë gjetur në Kretë e gjetiu, karakteristika e tyre dhe akcenti më markant është fluturimi, lëvizshmëria, mungesa e peshës së trupit, që në fakt të gjitha përshkruajnë lumturinë.
_Konservimet kulturore__________ 
E tërë kultura pellasge është e lidhur ngushtë me shpezët. Duke u nisur nga priftëreshat, ritualet, emrat, veshja. Gjithkund në plan të parë vërehet imitimi i shpezëve dhe krahasimi me to. Edhe sot, priftëreshat katolike mbajnë veshje që imiton dukjen e laraskave. Gjubleta e grave shqiptare është e qepur asisoji që kontura e femrës në profil të duket sa më identike me patat, shotat, apo ndonjë shpez tjetër të familjes së tyre. Ato janë të shkurtëra qëllimisht aq sa të përfitojnë proporcionet e këmëbëve të shotës. Ecja e grave që veshin gjubletën e cila tundet butësisht para-mbrapa, saktësisht ta krijon përshtypjen se ato nuk ecin, por notojnë. E tërë eleganca dhe bukuria e tyre matej me shotën. Vallja e shotës që edhe sot jeton ndër shqiptarët, është vetëm një fakt më shumë se kjo traditë dhe kulturë parahistorike është ruajtur në formë të artit deri në ditët e sotme dhe se vlera arketipore e shpendëve në kulturën, traditën, dhe vetëdijen kolektive shqiptare ka mbetur e gjallë gjatë shekujve.
*Familja______________________*
- kishte një rregullim unik, dhe krahasuar me botën sot, bashkëkohor. Këtu do të gjejmë edhe një përforcim të faktit pse Odiseu i cili ishte pellasg nuk shkon te gruaja Penelopa, (të përkujtojmë se ky emër do të thotë patë), por e bjen me vete në Itakë. Koha kur ndodhë kjo martesë i takon retroaksionit matriarkal. E vërteta për këtë popull ideal (e them pa ngurrim) është se ata për nga aspekti shoqëror nuk bënin ndonjë dallim të madh ndërmjet gjinive, ose bënin aq sa bëjnë dhe kanë bërë këto shpezë ndërmjetvete. Në ne ende gjallon shprehja (në realitet kategoria) zot i shtëpisë, krahas asaj, zojë shtëpie. Vetëm kaq mjafton që të dijmë se ata ndanin pozita të barabarta në familje. _Shtysë matriarkale dhe incestuoze kanë mundur të bartin me vete vetëm shoqëritë të cilat si totem, pra si idhull e kishin lopën apo ndonjë gjitar tjetër të kësaj familje._ Kjo shtresë kulturore e cila padyshim pati ndikim të konsiderueshëm në gjeneratat tona të mëvonshme, nuk arriti ta zëvendësojë këtë element të fuqishëm të shpirtit pellasg.

----------


## Baptist

*Pellasgët  provokoheshin nga largësitë e panjohura__* 
-Populli që ka pasur figurë të adhurimit shpendin, nuk ka mundur ti shpëtojë imponimit të mënyrës së mendimit dhe motivimit që si rezultat japin një shoqëri me potencial të madh krijues dhe civilizues. Pikë së pari, ndërmarrje të madhërishme të shtegtimit në vise të panjohura. Ndërmarrjet e tilla në historinë e njerëzimit njihen si përshpejtime të mëdha të zhvillimit kulturor apo përgjithësisht civilizues. Adhurimi i shtegtuesve në këtë shoqëri është i pashmangshëm, prandaj edhe zakoni i mikpritjes që u ruajt tek shqiptarët në një formë metafizike, që bashkon dy kundërshti konkurencash të mëdha, jurinë dhe religjionin, krijoi një lloj kulti të ri, -të Mikut, i cili me ardhjen e tij sjell me vete diçka hyjnore, apo një formë të njeriut në të cilën shfaqet perëndia supreme, Zoi. Zoi i cili, ta sjell kumtin para mbytjes së madhe. Po qe se dikush ta nget mikun do të ndodhë hataja! Çfarë janë disa pika gjak, në krahasim me zhdukjen e plotë të cilën e shkakton Zeusi Mikpritës. Nuk është e vërtetë se gjakmarrjet kanë krisur për tokë a për femra. Këto zakonisht janë zgjidhur me mjete më adekuate, bile sa i përket tokës, deri vonë ajo nuk ka qenë e ndarë plotësisht në pronësi familjare. Malet deri vonë kanë mbetur pronë e përbashkët fisnore a e gjakut. I vrari në dhunim të nderit femror ka shkuar në të shumtën e rasteve gjakhupës dhe gjakmarrja është ndërprerë shpejt, por kur është prerë miku ato zakonisht kanë zgjatur deri në shfarosje për arsye se gjaku i mikut nuk falet!(K.i L.Duk.) Ky është parimi, askush nuk ka tagër që ta falë gjakun e mikut. Ai që nuk e nxjerrte gjakun e Mikut, leçitej dhe i digjej shtëpia ku ritualisht i nxirreshin edhe katër gurët kyç të themelit. (Shih Eskili, dhe P. i Thyer, të I.Kadare-së).

----------


## Baptist

_Sorrat__________________________ 
Priftëreshat që vesheshin plotësisht zi nuk shtegtonin. Ato ishin të përhershme dhe nderoheshin si sorra. Ato kishin për detyrë ti ruanin të vdekurit. Puna e tyre intelektuale ishte e lidhur ngushtë me misterin e vdekjes. Fillimisht në këtë rend inicoheshin gratë pas klimaksit dhe ato e kishin në duar monopolin e ritualit të varrimit. _(Njerëzimi, edhe sipas rrëfimeve biblike, varrosjen e mësoi prej sorrave)._ Përse këtë monopol e fituan sorrat e jo rendi i ngjajshëm me to sorranët mund të thirremi në mitin pellasg për krijimin që krahas ekzistimit të varrezave tumulare argumentohen reciprokisht. Pellasgët e nxjerrin gjenezën nga Eurinoma dhe Ofioni._Eurinoma u bë pëllumbeshë ndërsa ofioni ishte gjarpër gjigand. Perëndesha mesdhetare gjithnjë paraqitet në përcjelljen e gjarpërit. Pellasgët e lindur nga toka, thonin se u krijuan nga dhëmbët e Ofionit. Pelarg do të thotë lejlek._ (R.Grevs). Prandaj, rituali i varrimit të pellasgëve ishte _mbjellje e eshtërave_ të tyre që mbështetet në grupin e perëndive të tokës, _Nënën Tokë_. Varrezat tumulare individuale bëheshin asisoji që ti përngjajnë _barkut_ të gruas _shtatzënë_. E njëjta ndodhte edhe me varrezat familjare ku të gjithë hynin në një bark. Këta rilindeshin kur të piqeshin kushtet e besimit. Vetëm Sorrat e dinin këtë ritual, (ishin femra). Ata që nuk varroseshin nga sorrat nuk do të ringjalleshin, -prandaj ky ritual shumë i vlefshëm ishte i monopolizuar. Njësoj ky mit më vonë u modifikua për të spjeguar gjenezën e evoluimit të ilirëve prej tyre. Ata poashtu u lindën nga toka dhe dhëmbët e gjarpërit Ilo (Illyrianka), e jo siç thonë autorët e vonshëm antik. Ringjallja e të vdekurve sipas ciklit mitologjik me përkatësi iliro-pellasge, ndodhte pas përmbytjeve të mëdha.

----------


## Baptist

*Përmbytja_______________________*
Cikli i mitologjisë, bartës të së cilës ishin pellasgët ilirët dhe shqiptarët, për përmbytjen dhe ringjalljen e përjashton incestin. Ata rilinden prej gurëve (eshtërave të Nënës Tokë) dhe eshtërave të të parëve, bile shumica e varrezave tumulare tregojnë se të ndjerët varroseshin në pozitë të mbledhur të fetusit. Pas përmbytjes së Zeusit, i biri i Prometheut dhe e bija e Epimetheut, dy njerëzit më të mirë në botë e popullzuan tokën sërish duke hedhur gurë prapa shpinës! Edhe pse këta ishin fëmjë të dy vëllezërve (e jo nga të njejtët prindër sikur në mitologjitë tjera ku nuk apstrahohet incesti), ky është ndoshta, i vetmi mit për ringjalljen e njerëzimit që e përjashton incestin. Kanuni shqiptar* poashtu sanksionon incestin deri në katërqind breza. _Të damunit e zjermit edhe në katërqind breza me kenë, as nuk marrin e as nuk japin._(Kjo është e barabartë me 72 shekuj po qe se një brez llogaritet vetëm 18 vjet!), që do të thotë, -kurrë!
* eshte ligji i vetem nder gjithe civilizimet e derisotme te njerezimit i cili incestin e perjashton plotesisht edhe si mundesi te rastit.

----------


## Baptist

*Shpendët zgjojnë imagjinatën___________*
Zbulimi i lundrës nuk ka mundur të bëhet nga askush tjetër pos nga ata që i patën totemë shpendët ujor. Pas këtij zbulimi, udhëtimet e tyre u bënë shumë më intenzive, më ndërmarrëse dhe më të guximshme. Kurreshtja e këtij populli për të parë botëra sa më të largëta u shtua vazhdimisht. Perfeksionimi i lundrave është dashur të ketë marrur hov dhe sështë çudi pse ilirët edhe më vonë janë të njohur si lundërtarët më të mirë dhe anijendërtuesit më të shkathtë të atyre kohërave. Të gjithë historianët e pohojnë pa ngurrim se si grekët ashtu edhe romakët, të gjitha për anijendërtimtarinë i kishin mësuar nga ilirët. Ndërmarrje të tilla kishte pasur shumë. Për shumicën e tyre kemi dëgjuar edhe në legjendat e mitet që mbetën të shkruara nga grekët. Jasoni, i vëllai i Dardanit, ndër të parët kishte bërë një udhëtim të tillë të shenjtë. _(Jasoni kishte shkuar për lëkurën e dashit të artë)_. Kjo do të thotë se ai kishte vajtur atje për të rrëmbyer mjeshtërinë e rritjes së dhenëve. Në pellasgji më parë nuk kishte dele. Njëherit ky është edhe takimi me principet patriarkale, atij iu desh të fuste rendin patriarkal për të fituar mbretërinë sipas gjakut et atit, kulti i dashit e kishte këtë forcë. Dhenët ishin ekonomi që shërbente për krijimin e ushtrive rrebeluese dhe pasi nuk kishin tokë për të mbjellur drithëra, dhenët ishin më të përshtatshmet për këtë qëllim.

----------


## Baptist

*Korbët ose sorranët________________* 
A ishin këto shtegtime të rregullta apo jo dhe a shtegtonte i tërë populli apo vetëm gjysma e tij më vitale? Kush kujdesej për vendbanimin dhe për pasuritë që nuk barteshin me vete përpos sorrave plakave në të zeza? A ishte i përzier rendi i pleqëve në të zeza me këtë rit apo i takonin një rendi tjetër ende më të vjetër siç është Terezia, pleqnarët apo të urtit që i peshonin gjërat. Këta merreshin me misterin e harmonisë dhe jurisdikdisonit? Tiresitë ishin të verbër, ose simbolikisht pëfytyroheshin si të tillë, ata ishin të lidhur ngushtë me magjinë e labirintit dhe komunikonin me kanalet e fshehta të nëntokës. Si vazhdimsi e Uranit, ata ishin urithë, apo të urtë,dhe më vonë Kronit, ata ishin korbë, (korbët siduket janë konsideruar gjini mashkullore e sorrave?), por për dallim nga sorrat që merreshin me misterin e vdekjes dhe mbanin monopolin e ceremonisë së varrimit te et vdekurve, këta merreshin me paralajmërimin e saj dhe me drejtësinë. Këta ishin juristët e parë dhe drejtësinë e mbronin me kërcnimet që vinin nga Hadi. Ata ftoheshin për të zgjidhur qështje të komplikuara juridike kur mbreti nuk kishte aftësi për vendim. Ishin të vetmit që kishin leje të komunikonin me botën e nëndheshme. Pasardhës të tyre të drejtpërdrejtë janë Pleqnarët Kanunor._Kroni nga grekët u kuptua si kronos (ati kohë) që paraqitej me drapërin e tij. Pas një kohe është paraqitur me sorrën, ngjajshëm me Apolonin, Eskulapin dhe Saturnin. Chronos, sigurisht do të thotë sorrë ngjajshëm me fjalën latine cornix dhe greke corone._ Thotë Robert Grevs, por megjithatë shprehja _corone = sorron_ pra _sorran_, edhe pse larg nga kuptimi _chronos=kohë_, megjithatë në mënyrën e vet rituale është e lidhur me sorrën n.f., _cornix_ - korbin, kuptohet si përcjellës i domosdoshëm i atij që paralajmëron dhe shkakton vdekjen. Kroni megjithatë do të thotë _krua_, që simulon _kohën_. Ai më tutje thotë se sorra është zog orakull në të cilin hyn shpirti i mbretit të shenjtë që është flijuar. Koha u zbulua me zbulimin e kroit si gurrë dhe Kronit si perëndi. Pavdeksinë e shkatërroi koha, prandaj koha dhe vdekja rrijnë në marrëdhënie asociative. Drapëri i tij pos korrjes (që bënë vdekja) simbolizon edhe vet vdekjen. Edhe Apoloni, edhe Eskulapi, edhe Saturni janë të lidhur ngushtë me vdekjen. Prandaj të Shtundeve (Saturna) ilirët është dashur tu bënin libasione të vdekurve dhe këtë ditë e kalonin me të afërmit e tyre të vdekur.

----------


## Baptist

*Pyetje...______________*
Pellasgët ishin udhëtarët më të mëdhenjë në histori dhe kjo nuk mund të paramendohet pa njohuri të holla astronomike. Kush ishin navigatorët, njohësit e yjeve dhe shtigjeve të shtegtimit? Ku mbet kjo njohuri? Tregimi për fëmijët që i solli lejleku. Muaji i mjaltit që ende qarkullojnë në kulturën evropiane,-a është e mundur që të rrjedhin nga pellasgët dhe fisi i tyre i njohur me emrin Leleg? A është e mundur që dyndjet ti kenë bërë çiftet e reja të sapomartuara, dhe fëmijët e tyre të kenë qenë deportuar nga lejlekët, pjesëtarët e fisit të kësaj infrastrukture të çuditshme, ndërsa muaji i mjaltit të ketë fituar emrin nga udhëtimet për në bregun lindor? Këto pyetje mund të marrin përgjegjet e tyre menjëherë pas stabilizimit të teorisë që bazohet në shpendët ujor për Svastikën.

----------


## Baptist

*Svastika si figurë e stilizuar_____* 
Pavarësisht nga teoria e pranuar se svastika ka të bëjë me rrotullimin e përhershëm të diellit, çështja është se, sa do të ketë mundur njeriu i asaj kohe ta krijojë atë përfytyrim? Njerëzit e shohin vetëm gjysmën e rrotullimit të tij virtual. Dielli në gjysmësferën qiellore përshkruan vetëm një hark dhe jo rrethin e plotë. Ndërsa forma e simbolit në fjalë, më shumë na tregon për një rrotullim rreth boshtit të vet, se sa rreth ndonjë trupi tjetër. Sa mund të qëndroj kjo teori nëse themi se dielli si trup qiellor deri në mesjetë është konsideruar si disk apo monedhë e artë? Tek e fundit - se dielli sillet rreth boshtit të vet -është zbulim ende i freskët. Fisi ilir Paionët apo Peonët diellin e adhuronin në formë të diskut të ngritur mbi një shtyllë të lartë e jo në formë të svastikës sikur duhet të pritej. Sërish mbetet pyetja: -çfarë simbolizon svastika në të vërtetë?

----------


## XH.GASHI

Peruroj  per temen e hapur  edhe pse  shumicen  e ketyre nentitujve  i kemi biseduar neper tema te  ndryshme  megjithat  kan mbetur gjera te pa shtjelluara pamvarsisht nga ngecja  ato  do te hecin para njekohsisht  me thellimin  e analizes .

Baptist  te shkruash per svastiken ne hollsi  eshte e pa mundur  te anashkalosh te verrteten   Ptudimi ne hollesi i keti simboli na jep rezultatae qe truri yne veshtire se ka kapacitet ti permbledh  ti shenoj daunlod.Pra nese kuptimin e suastices e  kuptojm ne  tersi  do te arrijm perseri te e verrteta ekzistenciale  e nje fuqie krijuese nuk po them a -z  por po them *atom qeliz dhe shpirti ne form energjie cytse*  .Thjesht  Krijuesi  caktoj  gjdo gje ne precizitetin me te madh ne te kaluaren, te tanishmen dhe te ardhmen  .Nese  logjikojm sikur  adn-en e njeriut  qe eshte e perber  nga kater elemente ADENINA TININA GUANINA  CITOZINA  ne fakt adn-ja ka nje element qe eshte i domosdoshem   ky eshte elementi pest shpirti  qe ndoshta me kohen do te jete me i kuptueshem .
Pra  harmonia e ketyre  kater elementeve  pa elementin e pest  eshte nje hiq vakum apo 0 .

Suasticen shpesh her neper artifakte  e hasim ne forma te ndryshme   psh  ne form kafshe  dhe shpesh kemi edhe ne form kembesh  qka na ben te ditur se behet fjal per nje levizje te panderprer  po lind pyetja kush eshte qe leviz nese jan planetet e sistemit ton diellor pra te paret tane paskan pas njohuri  ne saktesi per planetet  dhe levizjet e tyre rreth nje boshti  njekohsisht bashk me kete bosht duke levizur ne nje kahje  te caktua ne nje qender qe mendja njeriut akoma ska mund te definoj.
Pra nese  kan pas kete njohuri per sistemin diellor te  Pellazget as qe ka ardh ne shprehje  politeizmi ,politeizmin e sollen te pa diturit qergart.   *QERG-GREQ*. 
*Pellazget ishin Monoteista* 
PELLAZGET kan besuar ne nje fuqi supreme ,Zot apo Perendi  e cila  ishte e pa  zavendsueshme  po ja erdhen kulturat tjera  dhe engjujt  na i shpallen per zot   dhe vet u shpallen engjuj ,,bij te zotit"perfitojn edhe sot e kesaj dite  nga procesi  Hyjnizimit-hyllenizimit -hellenizimit , gjuhen na e modernizuan alfabetin na e shtrembruan  ishim te djatht na bene te majt si  ata te perrojit  ( demonet).
E verrteta   nje dite do dal sheshi.
* Megjithate suastica  ecen nuk ndalon* .

Baptist suksese per temen .

----------


## eagle_black

> Peruroj  per temen e hapur  edhe pse  shumicen  e ketyre nentitujve  i kemi biseduar neper tema te  ndryshme  megjithat  kan mbetur gjera te pa shtjelluara pamvarsisht nga ngecja  ato  do te hecin para njekohsisht  me thellimin  e analizes .
> 
> Baptist  te shkruash per svastiken ne hollsi  eshte e pa mundur  te anashkalosh te verrteten   Ptudimi ne hollesi i keti simboli na jep rezultatae qe truri yne veshtire se ka kapacitet ti permbledh  ti shenoj daunlod.Pra nese kuptimin e suastices e  kuptojm ne  tersi  do te arrijm perseri te e verrteta ekzistenciale  e nje fuqie krijuese nuk po them a -z  por po them *atom qeliz dhe shpirti ne form energjie cytse*  .Thjesht  Krijuesi  caktoj  gjdo gje ne precizitetin me te madh ne te kaluaren, te tanishmen dhe te ardhmen  .Nese  logjikojm sikur  adn-en e njeriut  qe eshte e perber  nga kater elemente ADENINA TININA GUANINA  CITOZINA  ne fakt adn-ja ka nje element qe eshte i domosdoshem   ky eshte elementi pest shpirti  qe ndoshta me kohen do te jete me i kuptueshem .
> Pra  harmonia e ketyre  kater elementeve  pa elementin e pest  eshte nje hiq vakum apo 0 .
> 
> Suasticen shpesh her neper artifakte  e hasim ne forma te ndryshme   psh  ne form kafshe  dhe shpesh kemi edhe ne form kembesh  qka na ben te ditur se behet fjal per nje levizje te panderprer  po lind pyetja kush eshte qe leviz nese jan planetet e sistemit ton diellor pra te paret tane paskan pas njohuri  ne saktesi per planetet  dhe levizjet e tyre rreth nje boshti  njekohsisht bashk me kete bosht duke levizur ne nje kahje  te caktua ne nje qender qe mendja njeriut akoma ska mund te definoj.
> Pra nese  kan pas kete njohuri per sistemin diellor te  Pellazget as qe ka ardh ne shprehje  politeizmi ,politeizmin e sollen te pa diturit qergart.   *QERG-GREQ*. 
> *Pellazget ishin Monoteista* 
> PELLAZGET kan besuar ne nje fuqi supreme ,Zot apo Perendi  e cila  ishte e pa  zavendsueshme  po ja erdhen kulturat tjera  dhe engjujt  na i shpallen per zot   dhe vet u shpallen engjuj ,,bij te zotit"perfitojn edhe sot e kesaj dite  nga procesi  Hyjnizimit-hyllenizimit -hellenizimit , gjuhen na e modernizuan alfabetin na e shtrembruan  ishim te djatht na bene te majt si  ata te perrojit  ( demonet).
> ...


ja dicka mbi swastiken

----------


## CASANOVA1

> Pellazget ishin Monoteista


 po po monoteista....futja kot xhgashi...ne dodone adhuronin allahun :perqeshje: 


ps.e ke te qarte ti ca eshte monoteizmi mer daku :ngerdheshje: ......hebraizmi,krishterimi dhe islami.

mos i perziej pellazget me fe shekretetirash.

----------


## eagle_black

> po po monoteista....futja kot xhgashi...ne dodone adhuronin allahun
> 
> 
> ps.e ke te qarte ti ca eshte monoteizmi mer daku......hebraizmi,krishterimi dhe islami.
> 
> mos i perziej pellazget me fe shekretetirash.


po po po mire i thua atij po ku dine keta

----------


## javan

> po po monoteista....futja kot xhgashi...ne dodone adhuronin allahun
> 
> 
> ps.e ke te qarte ti ca eshte monoteizmi mer daku......hebraizmi,krishterimi dhe islami.
> 
> mos i perziej pellazget me fe shekretetirash.


Ishin monoteiste ne nje sens te vecante, Cassanova. Te paret, te vetmit.

----------


## XH.GASHI

O  kazanova  analizo vetem hidherimin e  akilit  nese ke dy kokrra MEND   do  te  dallosh se a ishin monoteista  apo politeista Pellazget-Ylliret.

As se kam permend Dodonen  dhe as  Allahun .

O kazanova i pabeve  dak je vet   ,shko  lexo pak histori te lasht dhe pastaj kyqu  dhe thuaje  te verrteten   .


Cilet  ishim ne  pas  permbutjes se Noas- Nuhit .Une them  se kemi trasheguar gjuhen Japetike dhe  monoteizmin .Tani me skjaro kur ka ndodh kjo permbytje .
Nese ke argumente  qe kundershtojn  keto dy fjal silli  ketu .

----------


## javan

> O  kazanova  analizo vetem hidherimin e  akilit  nese ke dy kokrra MEND   do  te  dallosh se a ishin monoteista  apo politeista Pellazget-Ylliret.
> 
> As se kam permend Dodonen  dhe as  Allahun .
> 
> O kazanova i pabeve  dak je vet   ,shko  lexo pak histori te lasht dhe pastaj kyqu  dhe thuaje  te verrteten   .
> 
> 
> Cilet  ishim ne  pas  permbutjes se Noas- Nuhit .Une them  se kemi trasheguar gjuhen Japetike dhe  monoteizmin .Tani me skjaro kur ka ndodh kjo permbytje .
> Nese ke argumente  qe kundershtojn  keto dy fjal silli  ketu .


XHGashi, jo shume vete kane dy kokrrat e mendve qe ka Cassanova. 

Pyetjet e tua jane interesante, por le te mos terheqim vemendjen nga kjo teme kaq e rendesishme dhe e shtruar me qarte si askund - swastika.

Cfare ishte swastika per pellasget?

----------


## CASANOVA1

Nje svastica eshte gjetur ne nje varr etrusk ne Cavone di Sovana, nje qytet etrusk ne provincia di Grosseto, (frazione del comune di Sorano).




ps. Un fregio svasticoide appare su di una terracotta previllanoviana conservata al museo etrusco di Villa Giulia a Roma.

----------


## javan

Datimi arbitrar?

----------


## XH.GASHI

Javan  spari  une mendoj  se simboli suastikes   simbolizon planetet  dhe jo diellin  edhe pse nganjeher  qendra  e ketij simboli  paraqet diellin ,nese analizojm  figurat qe dallojn kete simbol  duhet  pas gjithnji parasysh kohen kur eshte punuar artifakti dhe gjdo pike te analizohet ne veqanti  sepse  suastik  mund te jete simbolizuar edhe    muaji , apo nje jave,   nje maz ,nje shqiponj  nje vater zjarri nje sopat etj .Eshte interesant  nje figur e  Aisbergut te tema e suastices ku shifet buda  aty me se miri  argumentohet  mendimi im sepse  aty ne gjoks te budes  eshte  i  gravuar ky simbol ,pra nese ky simbol paraqet diellin   pse  ne ball  te budes  eshte gravuar nje rreth koncentrik dhe jo suastika.
Pra  per mendimin tim suastika e lashtesis  simbolizon planetet  sitemin ton planetar pamvaresisht se ciles  kultur i takon artifakti .
Me shume me intereson  te di  me cilin  emer e e kan emertuar kete simbol Pellazget -Ylliret .

----------


## CASANOVA1

> Datimi arbitrar?


jo nuk besoj,nuk eshte arbitrar,eshte paravillanoviane.



ps.a eshte emertimi svastica i sakte?mendoj qe jo.....a ka svastica origjine sanskrite?jo...a ka svastica me te vjetra se ato sanskrite!!!padiskutim qe po...svastica eshte puro pellasge,por duhet ti gjejme emertimin origjinal :buzeqeshje:

----------


## CASANOVA1

kjo monedhe eshte pellasge e gjetur ne ishullin Taso...eshte mjaft e lashte,fatkeqesisht e kam patur foton ne kompjuter por kisha harruar ti shkruaj datimin.

----------

